# stuble



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

When you stubble a blind can you just pile stubble around the feet part of your blind and around the back and just fill the door straps or do you have to put it all in the straps? thanks in advance


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

put it in the straps...the more you get in and out...the more stubble u knock off of your blind.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

also pile around back and side, this helps to hide the profile and sharp edges. Makes it blend into the field better. Remember to get the stubble from another part of the field, don't leave bare spots by your blind


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Stubble up enough so that when ya go pick up your birds, ya can't find your hide. I use custom dyed raffia plus whatever local vegetation is available.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The foot part is the toughest to hide get as much weaved in the straps as possible. As mentioned do the back real well those birds that circle are looking right in on you we hide the profile by making them feather out to the ground kinda look like a long muskrat lodge. One other very important thing stuble the ground around your blind after your done if its at all muddy you've stomped big dark patches along each side you have to cover those with clean stuff.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

cut'em said:


> The foot part is the toughest to hide get as much weaved in the straps as possible. As mentioned do the back real well those birds that circle are looking right in on you we hide the profile by making them feather out to the ground kinda look like a long muskrat lodge. One other very important thing stuble the ground around your blind after your done if its at all muddy you've stomped big dark patches along each side you have to cover those with clean stuff.


What cut'em says is very true. Coverage of the foot bag and back is very important. If possible I like to dig in a bit to reduce profile. Profile creates shadows. On a cloudy day maybe not so big a deal, but on a sunny morning or evening there can be some large shadows. Sorry not from the field, these pics were taken in the garage while experimenting with some "pasture green" raffia, but you can get the point...
from the foot bag...








from the back...


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

stubble stubble stubble


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

One thing that you have to be careful about is over stubling in certain situations. If the field (lets say a corn field) has very little trash left on the ground match it to what the surroundings are. I've seen people over stuble and cause just as much harm as under stuble.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

If you are in a just swathed field make sure the stubble is running in the Same direction as the swath. Take time to blend it in and put the blind in the swath row if possible


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If you are in a just swathed field make sure the stubble is running in the Same direction as the swath

Very important rule to follow.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Use the straps that are there for you. I agree that the foor part is very hard becasue it does get kicked around alot from when your laying in your blind. I have seen alot of over stubble and also understubble. Just step back and take a look at the field and mimic it the best you can, you could go a lil heavier to help hide corners and the profile of your blind but dont over due it


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I stubble a blind I also try to pull clumps (with dirt still on them) and stand them near the blind or to help give it a non symetrical shape. I ofen get the higher stubble left from when thw machinery turns a corner or goes through a low spot. Dispite what most believe no matter how well you stubble a blind it WILL be visible as an irregularity from the air. In a standard stubble field the rows are very distinct. Any blind is going to cross 6-8 rows, disrupt that pattern and thus stand out to some degree. The upside is that even the most barren field naturally contain irregular clumps and areas so it is not that big a deal as long as it can be made to look like a natural irregularity. I have hunted stubble field that contain patches of new green weed growth and have often used such growth (in a tan field) to successfully cover my blind because it is a nautural and common irregularity in that field. How do I know this? Air time. A few reips in a small plane will make this very obvious. Or even go to one of the various mapping sites on the web and pull up pictured of fields.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Another good tip by dakotashooter2, non symetrical shape! Take the longer stubble and taper down the edges so as to avoid the square box look. This will also help reduce the long shadow in the early hours. I don't normally place decoys near our blinds but sometimes when the sun is low and bright I'll put a deke or two behind us standing in the blinds shadow. Might be over thinking it but maybe the incoming birds will think its cast by the bird on the ground. As soon as the sun is up enough the dekes go back out in front.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Another thing to stubble is your head. Sometimes a beanie is best, but sometimes a boonie hat works well. Stubble up the boonie hat straps to better hide your head.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Where do you get the hats with the stuble straps? They're the cat's ***.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

cut'em said:


> Where do you get the hats with the stuble straps? They're the cat's a$$.


I bought 2 boonie hats (green and brown camo) at the local Army/Navy store. The stubble straps on the side are built in. I bought some hemp strap material from JoAnn's fabric store and dyed it (green & brown) using Rit dye. My wife sewed the cross straps across the hat's crown. I then zip tied bundles of dyed raffia to the straps. As my son & I hunt together quite a bit, I actually did up 4 boonie hats. I dye my own raffia, so I have several camo colors dialed in pretty well. If someone wants a recipe just ask and I'll post 'em up. I created recipes for winter wheat, green pasture grass, brown pasture grass, corn stubble, and barley.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd be interested in the recipes. Start a thread or pm me. Looks great :beer:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

cut'em said:


> I'd be interested in the recipes. Start a thread or pm me. Looks great :beer:


PM sent (I think...) :beer:


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

What kind of straps are you guys using? Tie-downs that are weaved? Rubber bunjees? What? I want to set up a goose/duck blind this year and trying to find out the most info as possible


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

t.crawford714 said:


> What kind of straps are you guys using? Tie-downs that are weaved? Rubber bunjees? What? I want to set up a goose/duck blind this year and trying to find out the most info as possible


all or most of the above posts are referring to the factory straps on layout blinds.


----------

